# bicep femoris, why you no grow!?!



## giovanniv (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright guys well for about a month now I have been really focusing on trying to get my outer hamstring to fill out a bit more. I've asked tons of people for input on what's best to stimulate it and I have yet to get a clear answer. Some tell me do narrow stance squats, others tell me to go ATG (which I almost always already do), others say point your toes outwards etc. etc. This is what a normal leg day looks like for me without sets and reps

Front squats
Leg press
Seated hamstring curls
Kneeling hamstring curls
Single leg extension(quads)
Regular leg extension
Different calf exercises mixed in throughout workout

Front squats I don't go under 6 reps when I go heavy and pretty mucch everything else is as heavy as I can go with strict form for 10-12 reps with drop sets, forced reps, rest pauses etc mixed in depending on how crippled I want to be. Any tips or tricks would be appreciated! Thanks guys


----------



## whitelml (Apr 22, 2013)

I point my toes out and sit foward a little.  If I'm not feelin a pump then putting my hands on the actual muscle helps too


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

Your hammy regiment is the same as mine. Sometimes I do Romanian deadlifts also as the last workout. They are not growing as much as I would like though.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 22, 2013)

id switch it up and do regular squats too. on the leg press position your feet  close together and high on the press thing or wide stance and low on the press thing. on the hamstring curls draw your knees in toward each other. i would also try doing back and hamstring on the same day to switch it up and take advantage of the almighty dead lift. its one of the best exercises for hammys. imo if you can, doing quads and hamstrings on different days is a good idea and up your calories on your hamstring days. and remember mind muscle connection. just my 2 cents.


----------



## PFM (Apr 22, 2013)

Genetics.

Toe in/toe out on leg curls producing the most concentration to inner/outter for me.

End of day Genetics.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 22, 2013)

I know genetics plays a huge role in it.....but I know I'm no where near my genetic limit. I know thers no way of proving that but that will be my mentality for now. I have been scared to do anything deadlift or straight leg dead lift ever since my minor injury. I was doing SLD's and I heard this pop in my hamstring and I ended up with a micro tear even though I was warmed up . anyways I think I'll work my way back into them with super light weight.  I have been messing around with my toes angled differently and doing narrow base squats and my ass is very sore, so I could tell I'm targetting different muscles. Might try changing up leg press on Sunday when I do legs, leg press is hit or miss just depending on how my stomach is acting up haha


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you tried switching up reps? Try a 5x5 routine or 5/3/1 for 6-8 weeks. Alot of people stick with the same rep ranges and plateau and can't figure out why. Even though you might be sore, you might just need to shock your muscles into growth. Hit them heavy as you can go for 5 sets of 5 reps or do the 5/3/1 program for awhile. I switch my rep ranges up alot and it always stimulates new growth. Plus different body parts respond differently for me. Like today was back day. I have to do crazy amounts of volume in my lats to even get the slightest pump. I started with 4 sets of weighted wide grip pull ups, then 4 sets of 15 narrow grip hammer strength pull downs, then 4 sets of bent over rows, then I did a monster set of wide grip behind the neck pulldowns straight to narrow grip pull downs straight to seated cable rows. Then warmed up with light good mornings and I did a 5x5 on dead lifts and went heavy and I had to foam roll my lower back and my legs were still shaking an hour after I left the gym. My point is even if 10-12 rep range works on one of your body parts, another might not respond as well. Try different things and find what works for you.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 22, 2013)

The man that doesnt have a lagging muscle group is truly gifted. Some days I'm greatful for the body I have.....most days I'm force to see my genetic limitations.

This is the painful truth
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv




PFM said:


> Genetics.
> 
> Toe in/toe out on leg curls producing the most concentration to inner/outter for me.
> 
> End of day Genetics.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

PFM said:


> Genetics.
> 
> Toe in/toe out on leg curls producing the most concentration to inner/outter for me.
> 
> End of day Genetics.




Yup yup... Post a pic of said biceps femoris OP.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yup yup... Post a pic of said biceps femoris OP.


Don't fall for it gio.....PaB just wants to see dat ass.


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

Colt, you're right I might try something like a 5x5 routine somewhat modified. My legs love high volume as well but maybe ill stick to lower reps for a bit to see how they respond.

POB you trying to see the goodies?! I'll see what I can do haha


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 23, 2013)

These were the best pics I could get. Don't mind the hairy legs. Haha first pic is the quad and 2nd is a side of the hamstring. Tried to flex as much as possible but I smashed legs yesterday so they are a bit sore. Any critiques guys? Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2013)

Deads not squats will build the ham. You're looking for sweep to it. Deficit pulls, very heavy and keep the number of sets high.


----------



## Cashout (Apr 23, 2013)

Quit worrying about your "bicep femoris" and just focus on building overall mass in your wheels.


----------

